# Casalinghitudine



## damoskito

Bonjour, 

Connaîtriez-vous un terme français équivalent pour _*casalinghitudine*_?

J'ai l'impression que, suivant les contextes, plusieurs traductions sont possibles.

Par exemple, voilà les phrases/titres (avec contexte) que j'ai à traduire:
1) _*Un’epopea della casalinghitudine*
C’è stato un tempo in cui le cucine italiane – anche quelle delle case-palcoscenico - non avevano colori se non quelli dei cibi – poveri e rari, per lo più – che in esse venivano cucinati, serviti e mangiati)._

2)_ Un paio di decenni più tardi, dopo quella “rivoluzione della plastica” che in Italia vede Kartell tra i soggetti più attivi e imprescindibili, quella stessa cucina sarebbe apparsa molto diversa: sovraffollata di oggetti, e ravvivata da una tavolozza di colori primari molto accesi. Perché Kartell, nella prima delle sue due vite, ha diffuso nel tessuto fitto della società italiana una vera e propria epopea della *casalinghitudine *attraverso gli oggetti. 

3) La casalinghitudine colorata che Kartell celebra con la sua produzione anni Cinquanta e Sessanta, con le invenzioni al contempo funzionali ed emozionanti di designer come Colombini e poi con quelle sempre sorprendenti dei fratelli Castiglioni, di Gae Aulenti, di Joe Colombo, di Giotto Stoppino e di Anna Castelli Ferrieri, offre all’Italia un’immagine finalmente non più arcaica, non povera e non triste, in cui riconoscersi e ritrovarsi. _

1) = une épopée* des articles ménagers/de la vie à la maison*?
2) = Idem?
3) = l'*esprit casanier/de la maison* coloré?

Je ne sais pas du tout comment traduire ce terme.

Merci d'avance de votre aide précieuse!


----------



## matoupaschat

Quelque chose avec "domestique": l'art/les arts/la vie/l'art de la vie domestique(s).
Je ne répondrai pas sur la "concurrence" 
Bonne soirée .


----------



## Nunou

'cipicchia...da dove spunta "casalinghitudine"? Non lo avevo mai sentito dire prima e quindi non ne capisco bene il senso, a mio avviso potrebbe essere anche legato alla figura della "casalinga".
Su questo link trovo la seguente spiegazione:
"_Con questo articolo l'autrice mette in evidenza la specificità della scrittura delle donne attraverso le opere letterarie della Sereni, ricercando soprattutto le tracce della "Casalinghitudine", ossia dell'espressione del ruolo insostituibile delle donne nell'arrestare il degrado del mondo_"...

Però, i "casalinghi" sono anche i vari oggetti di uso pratico per la casa...les objects/articles ménagers..forse avrebbe più senso nel nostro contesto: un tripudio dell'abitudine ai/dell'uso dei casalinghi....oggetti che diventano praticamente indispensabili in tutte le case. 

Ho cercato in rete e ho trovato riferimenti di "casalinghitudine" anche nel senso che diceva prima Matou...francamente non ci capisco più niente e non saprei per quale soluzione propendere...

Buona serata a tutti e due!


----------



## matoupaschat

Come al solito, ci tengo alla mia idea, non mi lascerò strappare l'osso, anche se sono gatto , e ho notato che funziona benissimo nei primi due esempi se si sostituisce "della casalinghitudine" con "domestique"=> une épopée domestique.
Comunque, il suffisso -itudine corrisponde (qui) a un significato di "condition"=> la condition domestique, purtroppo il termine può essere ambiguo.


----------



## Nunou

Matou..ma io ti lascio l'osso più che volentieri!!! Non ho mai sentito quel termine che tra le altre cose proprio "italiano puro" non è, cercavo solo di capire che cosa rappresenta in realtà..
Oggi è la giornata dei termini strani, di settore, poco conosciuti o inesistenti nelle altre lingue...e non solo in questa sezione del forum... sto andando quasi in tilt!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Mah, scherzavo, poi, un neologismo ogni tanto giova alla salute, come la "tiltitudine", per esempio


----------



## Nunou

Ahahah...suona quasi come l'abitudine di andare in tilt! In effetti...farebbe proprio al caso mio!! 
Quasi quasi adotto l'espressione!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao à tous  ... et, bien sur, bizz à Matou!  

_"... offre all’Italia un’immagine finalmente non più arcaica, non povera e non triste, in cui riconoscersi e ritrovarsi." ... _selon mon avis il ne s'agit que d'un mélange entre  "casalinga solitudine" ... à savoir, la "désolation" (des cuisines sans couleurs) qui se transforme ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna , merci bizz bizz bizz à toi !
È una possibilità da prendere in conto e alla quale non avevo pensato (per questo genere di analogie, bisogna proprio essere madrelingua). Mi lascia comunque un po' perplesso, perché certo funziona bene nella prima fase, nelle due altre invece... non è di casa. 
Stammi bene!
Matou


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou  

Perché no?  ... Pensa *all'epopea *della "solitudine casalinga": dagli "albori", quando le donne (all'epoca "effettive" casalinghe) dovevano sopravvivere al piattume e alla desolazione di un ambiente grigio, senza colori, triste; alla prima rivoluzione "_della plastica_" e "_dei colori_" (una prima conquista nell'epopea in questione); sino all'avvento di "_un’immagine finalmente non più arcaica, non povera e non triste, in cui riconoscersi e ritrovarsi." 

_L'epopea narra la trasformazione della "casalinghitudine" nel corso del tempo ... che dici, potrebbe andare?  

Bizz&Bizz!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Annabizzbizbizz ,

Geniale. Devo ammettere di non averci pensato prima, scusa, mi rinco...isco. Dunque la casalinghitudine è "la condition de la femme au foyer". Certo che va, forse con qualche adattamento in funzione del contesto.

Stammi bene!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Eccola là! "La condition de la femme au foyer" au cours du temps! 
ToujoursBizz

P.S.: Anch'io! Anch'io mi _ri-bip-isco, _Matou!


----------

